
Cracking open five of the best open source easter eggs - tbgvi
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/03/cracking-open-five-of-the-best-open-source-easter-eggs.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
CoreDumpling
The first time I used emacs, I thought half of its features were easter eggs.
Even today I'm still not sure.

~~~
jrockway
I was going to downmod you for a tired joke about Emacs... but since your
nickname is so awesome, I upmodded you instead.

------
tfh
apt-get moo gets you the cow and the "Have you mooed today?" message. If you
try that with aptitude you get:

    
    
      # aptitude moo
      There are no Easter Eggs in this program.

~~~
jcl
It is a dirty lie. Try:

    
    
      # aptitude -v moo
      # aptitude -v -v moo
    

etc.

------
zackattack
Typing in "about:robots" into Firefox is an easter egg that could amuse your
civilian friends. Useful conversational fodder.

